# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин B45A418CE69DC0E8867C733070273F0D [not-a-virus:AdWare.BAT.Clicker.af]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: B45A418CE69DC0E8867C733070273F0D 
Размер в байтах: 91967932

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:107, в том числе:
 безопасные:75
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## Дмитрий7836

> Анализ карантина успешно завершен
> Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
> Краткая статистика:
> Общее количество файлов:107, в том числе:
>  безопасные:75
>  вредоносные:0
>  подозрительные:0


Подскажите пожалуйста а как мне восстановить зашифрованные файлы они теперь с расширением осв за июнь без субсчетов[email protected]

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:107, в том числе:
 безопасные:88
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

